# chiwi's fave place to nap



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's a few pic i just took of chiwi. when i get home from work i come on the computer and chiwi loves to lay on top of the desk, she usually steals a pen or 2 and lays with them. you can see them in the one pic lol. she lieks to steal them more when you are trying to use them.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

ooooh! so cute! chiwi is so tiny!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I didn't think it was possible but Chiwi has actually gotten prettier! Gosh, what a lovely, tiny girl.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi says thanks  i hope the mask on her face stays. it started to lighten up a bit but then it stopped so hopefully it will remain. same with the balck sabling on her back, ears, tail and head.. but if the black fades that will be ok too  i'll still think she is the most beautiful chi gal in my life


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Is Chiwi being Mom's little assistent?? :wink: She gets cuter everytime I see her. I love her little "mask"  Glad you found work!!! YAY!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

What a pretty face


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Does she take shorthand? I want to hire her if she does!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe i should elaborate, she will steal your pen but won't use it lol. sorry she is a poor secretary! and forget it if you have a cup of coffee on your desk, she tries to drink it on you!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yayyyy!!! It's Chiwi...

She keeps getting cuter and cuter...what are we gonna do with so many cute chis hmmm??? :lol: 

Hehehehe....

Gizmo likes to sit in my lap when I am on the computer...and I have to hold his chewy bone with one hand and use the mouse/type with the other... :roll:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Yep she is a cutie....funny the thing with the pens  :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is so adorable...such a cute little face ...she doesn't look like she could be mischievous LOL


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I just love Chiwi. Maybe she is still thinking about what she wants to write :lol: Auggie must sit on my lap when I am on the computer too


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

don't let the innocent face fool you!!!!! she just stole my cell phone and brought it over to her spot lol! look at all the pens she has stolen so far! i only just got back on here for like 15 minutes!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahaha i love that picture! thats too cute lol shes soo pretty!!!!! more pics more pics!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW! She's growing up so quickly! She looks like she's lost her baby fur! What a pretty young lady she is!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> chiwi says thanks  i hope the mask on her face stays. it started to lighten up a bit but then it stopped so hopefully it will remain. same with the balck sabling on her back, ears, tail and head.. but if the black fades that will be ok too  i'll still think she is the most beautiful chi gal in my life


Jasmine's mask seemed to get a little lighter a couple of months ago, but now it's darker than ever. And she's also getting a lot of black sabling mixed in along her sides and back, and her tail is almost all black now. 

Will be interesting to see what colors they end up with.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

chiwi is such a beautiful girl ...i can't get enough of her pics  .....

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I didn't think it was possible but Chiwi has actually gotten prettier! Gosh, what a lovely, tiny girl.


Ditto!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I love Chiwi.....adorable. That's so funny he's helping himself to your stuff. hehe Taco thinks he's the internet police. He lets me be on for a little while, then he whines until I get off and go sit in his favorite chair, so he can get on my lap.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is a doll. Way to go Chiwi you little helper you.

Leslie


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

She is such a cutie pie  You can really tell how small she is sitting by your cell phone


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

soooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She's absolutely beautiful. I love little Chiwi. :angel10:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Chiwi is sooo adorable and tiny!!!!


----------

